# Where to find Lye



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw that someone posted that they got their lye at Lowe's. What brand was it, I looked to day and evn asked an employee and they said they didn't have it.

I was trying to find some that was close enough I could go get it so i wouldn't have to pay so much for shipping. I am new to soaping so I just want to get a small amount in case I decide i don't want to soap anymore.
Karla


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

they will tell you that they don't sell lye. go to the plumbing section, look on end caps or whatever until you find the drain uncloggers. I think it is a Tall white bottle with yellow and red lable/writing on it. I think it is calld Roebotics or somethin similar, turn it over and look on the back it will say 100% lye. It is in a 2# can, and runs around $8.00 (It IS NOT LIQUID)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

100% sodium hydroxide only. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will look again when i go to town this weekend.

Karla


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Tractor supply also sells it in 2# containers. My local ACE Hardware sells it is 1 # containers.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Where was it at Tractor Supply? With the plumbing stuff? I didn't look there just asked, I guess i will have to check for myself.

Karla


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I found it at the local Family Farm and Home...a 16 oz white containter with red writing on it. Rooto brand drain cleaner...it said 100% lye on the front.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The lye at Tractor Supply is over near the plumbing stuff on the opposite side of the building from the feeds etc. And in all of the stores I have been in the lye has been on a lower shelf about knee level or below. Easy to miss. White plastic container. Can't remember the brand. The help at TSC would probably have no clue they were stocking lye from my experience.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. the Staff at TSC here would have no clue they were even a farm store if it didn't say so on everything in the store! They are clueless as to what they have most of the time.

Karla


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like TSC hires the same types of workers at all locations. Look like local college students around here. They can run a cash register but as far as being up on their product - forget it.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, you got it. Actually I know more about what they have than they do! :bang

Karla


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

If you do end up wanting to buy more in bulk, try https://www.thelyeguy.com/store/store.php
2 lb containers and you get 1 free for buying 5. If you do 6 ,comes out to 6.30 something a container, if you do 12 (like I did), is drops to 5.40 per 2 lb container.

I trird SO hard to track down this stuff calling all the pool places and plumber places in my area, everyone is either ignorant or playing ignorant. But they all say, no sorry and no we do not know where to get it. Argh.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I bought some from him as well...just a good amount for me to get 6...nicer than the Rooto stuff I got. That had clumps and black specks in it although the soap still was fine.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ace hardware but only in some small towns here in TX you can't get it in Dallas or Fort Worth (Tarrant or Dallas county) I can get it in Parker county.


----------

